

Why Twitter shouldn't pursue an advertising model - joelandren
http://customerecosystem.com/2009/12/03/why-twitter-shouldnt-pursue-an-advertising-busines-model/
Piece from December 2009 argues Twitter shouldn't pursue and advertising model.
======
joelandren
Posted this in December. A little dated, but the points are still quite
relevant.

